# TiVo Bolt Questions



## mrbluesky (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing a used TiVo Bolt and wondered what TiVo's position is on activating it. Will they honor and include the one year service or will it be prorated based on when the unit was first activated.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

My one year began once I connected my bolt and activated it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't think the remainder of the original one year of included service will carry over to the new owner. You will have to pay either $150 for one year, or $599 for the "All-in" plan. This is what is says on TiVo's site under "Complete Service Plan Terms and Conditions" ....

_For purchases through any retail sales channel of any previously activated model of the TiVo BOLT or any previously activated TiVo Roamio Pro, you may select either of the following service subscriptions:

An annual service plan, at the then-published rate (currently $149.99/year, plus any applicable taxes); or
An All-In Plan, for a one (1)-time payment at the current rate of $599.99 (plus any applicable taxes)._


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

I think You will get how much time is left since it has already been activated. the service is one year from the date it was activated on. best bet would be to call and ask


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

razor237 said:


> I think You will get how much time is left since it has already been activated. the service is one year from the date it was activated on. best bet would be to call and ask


Definitely call and ask. The conditions I quoted above may not directly apply to your situation.


----------



## mrbluesky (Nov 4, 2015)

Everyone, thank you for the quick responses and replies. For some reason I didn't get notified that users had responded. Will need to have the site check into that!


----------

